# Dyson Thermal Technologies Ltd Sheffield, June 2012



## Wakey Lad (Jun 30, 2012)

The company was founded by John Dyson who began mining clay and making bricks in the early 1800s. From the very beginning the business was a success. The 1834 Sheffield trade directory lists - “John Dyson - Brick Maker, Stannington” which indicates that he ran the business on his own. However, by 1838 the business was listed as “John Dyson and Son - Black clay miners and firebrick manufacturers, Griffs House, Stannington. 

Dyson's were manufacturers of Refractory material, ceramics for the steel industry, they also produce fire backs and other household ceramic bricks for the likes of Aga's etc. They have also been know to sell clay for use in Well Dressings.

Unfortunately Dyson's traditional manufacturing process relied heavily on gas fired kilns. With increased in energy costs the plants was no longer economically viable, despite the very best efforts of the management and staff alike the site closed around 2005.

The high performance niche products in Dyson's range are still available and are the cornerstone in Dyson's progression. The company have a wholly owned manufacturing facility in Tianjin, PRC which produces is high quality products. 


I have tried to keep the number of photos minimal, but with such a large site it has proven difficult, so apologies if there are too many in the report. 














 

 
















 











 

 
















 
















 





























As always, thanks for looking ​


----------



## bigtip (Jun 30, 2012)

*Nice*

Some good pictures there nice record player.


----------



## sonyes (Jun 30, 2012)

Quality report, and some cracking pics. 

Nice one


----------



## John_D (Jun 30, 2012)

Great find and nice report/pics. Those wooden casting patterns in pics 13, 14 &15 would have cost thousands of pounds to make.  Hope that no one ever needs replacement castings for old machines.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 30, 2012)

Great report and pics! Thanks for posting them up


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow! Cracking report and fantastic photos, more of these please!


----------



## adzst24 (Jun 30, 2012)

Smart report nice pics
thanks for sharing it


----------



## kevsy21 (Jun 30, 2012)

Good stuff,still looks worth a visit.


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 30, 2012)

Keep meaning to visit here. Nicely captured


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 1, 2012)

Brilliant - I love the sign saying ''Your pointing at it wont help...'' - Classic


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 1, 2012)

The record player is ace,great pics thanks for sharing.


----------



## AlexanderJones (Jul 1, 2012)

Great looking place! Cool pictures dude!


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jul 1, 2012)

Great pictures and what a cool looking location thanks .


----------



## John_D (Jul 1, 2012)

Interestingly the works chimney was appreciably taller in 2008 when the site was still live. I understand the site is due for demolition. Sadly my old acquaintance Fred Dibnah is no longer around to fell the chimney.


----------



## nelly (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice stuff fella, love the big industrial electrical stuff


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeh, i noticed the chimney had been reduced in height



John_D said:


> Interestingly the works chimney was appreciably taller in 2008 when the site was still live. I understand the site is due for demolition. Sadly my old acquaintance Fred Dibnah is no longer around to fell the chimney.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks for all your comments folks - Its well worth a look if your in the area is this place


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 1, 2012)

that's on my list; was going to mooch around a few other places before this but I think I'll head up there first now


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Jul 1, 2012)

Nice  I appear to be sitting on a chair that's almost identical to the one in pic 15, though, makes me think I need to upgrade...


----------



## kehumff (Jul 1, 2012)

Great report and pictures, very nice indeed


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice indeed that is, thanks for sharing 

~RR


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome report and pics, thanks


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 2, 2012)

Fantastic report and photos


----------



## WarlockUK (Jul 3, 2012)

Popped up for a very quick scout yesterday as I was driving up there anyway but was met by a load of Police (van + 2 cars) so obviously didn't bother.


----------

